# Nên mua nồi thủy tinh hay nồi inox tốt hơn ?



## MoonLight (17/7/18)

*Nồi thủy tinh có mức giá cao hơn so với hầu hết các dòng nồi inox, tuy nhiên sản phẩm này có xứng đáng lựa chọn?*

Nồi thủy tinh có tiếng từ lâu với ưu việt từ độ an toàn khi đun nấu và chất liệu cao cấp chịu nhiệt, giữ nhiệt tốt cùng với thiết kế trong suốt sang trọng, đẹp mắt. Trong khi đó, nồi inox vẫn là sản phẩm phổ biến bậc nhất thị trường hiện nay. Vậy đâu là sự lựa chọn hợp lý hơn ? Chọn nồi thủy tinh hay nồi inox tốt hơn ?

*Nồi thủy tinh liệu có bền tốt?*
–* Đẹp, sang trọng: *Chất liệu thủy tinh không chỉ được đề cao về độ an toàn mà nó còn rất được ưa chuộng nhờ vẻ đẹp sang trọng, nhã nhặn. Một chiếc nồi thủy tinh còn có thể đựng các món ăn và bày biện luôn trên bàn ăn vừa tiện lợi lại rất ngon mắt.

_

_
_Nên mua nồi thủy tinh hay nồi inox tốt hơn ?_​* Chịu nhiệt tốt:* Bởi nồi thủy tinh làm từ chất liệu thủy tinh chịu nhiệt, nó có thể chịu được nhiệt độ lên tới 800 độ C. Dễ chứng minh nhất là khi bạn lỡ nấu ăn khê cháy, chỉ cần ngâm nồi thủy tinh và rửa sạch, nồi không bị tổn hại gì (còn các chất liệu nồi khác như nồi inox khả năng cao bị hư hại nhiều hay ít).

–* Chịu sốc nhiệt:* Một chiếc nồi thủy tinh chất lượng, bạn hoàn toàn có thể đặt ngay nó lên bếp nấu ngay khi vừa lấy ra khỏi ngăn mát tủ lạnh, hoặc thêm nước lạnh vào nồi đang nấu trên bếp, nồi sẽ không bị tổn hại. Nếu dùng các loại nồi chống dính, bạn hoàn toàn không nên làm điều này.





​
–* Giữ nhiệt:  *Khả năng giữ nhiệt của các món đồ thủy tinh thông thường như bát, cốc tách đã tốt hơn so với các chất liệu khác nhưng với nồi thủy tinh khả năng giữ nhiệt còn tốt hơn rất nhiều, vô cùng tiện lợi cho người sử dụng khi dùng nồi trong mùa đông, khi dọn mâm cơm thức ăn vẫn nóng hổi rất lâu không bị nguội lạnh.

–* Dễ kiểm soát quá trình nấu:*  Nồi thủy tinh trong suốt dễ dàng quan sát thực phẩm bên trong khi nấu mà không cần mở nắp nồi, giúp việc kiểm soát các món nấu đơn giản hơn đặc biệt khi đun nấu nhiều món ăn trên bếp.

–* Chất liệu an toàn hàng đầu với sức khỏe:* mối lo ngại chất liệu kim loại trên nồi nấu dễ bị hòa tan vào thực phẩm trong quá trình đun nấu và oxy hóa, đối với nồi nấu thủy tinh thì hoàn toàn đảm bảo an toàn, hạn chế nguy cơ cháy nồi, ám mùi khi đun nấu các thực phẩm khác nhau.





​
*Rất dễ vệ sinh:* Bề mặt thủy tinh không hề biến chất, ám mùi hay bám lại các cặn thức ăn khi nồi nấu bị bén hay cháy, chỉ cần ngâm rửa nồi thủy tinh nhẹ nhàng với nước và giẻ lau vải mềm hoặc chất liệu nhựa dẻo mọi chất bẩn sẽ trôi đi nhanh chóng để lại chiếc nồi sáng bóng như mới.

–* Bảo hành dài hạn: *Độ bền của nồi thủy tinh luôn bền vững với thời gian và vượt trội so với hầu hết các loại nồi nấu khác, một số sản phẩm có thời gian bảo hành đến 10 năm.

–* Độ bền:* Nồi thủy tinh hoàn toàn khắc phục nhược điểm của các loại nồi tráng men, nồi chảo chống dính, nồi inox hay nồi tráng sứ.. nhờ chất liệu thủy tinh đặc biệt mà nồi luôn sáng bóng như mới dù tần suất sử dụng mỗi ngày và đun nấu với nhiệt cao cũng không bị bong tróc, bay mất lớp chống dính hay các lớp tráng men giúp nồi vừa đảm bảo an toàn và tính thẩm mỹ.

Nồi thủy tinh có mức giá cao hơn so với hầu hết các dòng nồi inox và nồi chảo tráng men, sứ, các công nghệ chống dính, v.v.. tuy nhiên sản phẩm này rất xứng đáng chọn mua với nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội so với sự chênh lệch về mức giá.
​_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

